# And now the 2.6.4-kernel is out!

## Lemma

Ok, we have a new one, and with a lot of changes/improvements!

Changelog.

They are comming out fast...

----------

## Evangelion

And we already have 2.6.4-mm1  :Wink: 

----------

## Prompty

OH!!!!so that's why kernel.org is unreachable ... are there any love sources available for 6.4 (non rc .... or are the rc good enough )?    :Cool: 

----------

## pestilence

 *Prompty wrote:*   

> OH!!!!so that's why kernel.org is unreachable ... are there any love sources available for 6.4 (non rc .... or are the rc good enough )?   

 

```

root@pestilence game-trailers # uname -a

Linux pestilence 2.6.4-rc2-love1 #1 Mon Mar 8 14:48:47 EET 2004 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1300MHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

```

Steel has released many days ago love sources for the 2.6.4 series..they work like a charm..

[edit]

Didn't see your rc mentioning  :Razz:  but if you want an opinion i run them on 3 different systems including a laptop and they have no problems at all.

----------

## Prompty

 *pestilence wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Didn't see your rc mentioning  but if you want an opinion i run them on 3 different systems including a laptop and they have no problems at all.

 

Gracias amigo ... I'm off to test it with slackware first ( my linux playground ) if it is as good as it looks I'll apply it to gentoo ;]

----------

## SysOP XXL

 *Evangelion wrote:*   

> And we already have 2.6.4-mm1 

 

I just compiled it, but it didn't work... It spew out around 100 pages of kernel bugs, I couldn't really read it...

Has someone else tried it?Last edited by SysOP XXL on Thu Mar 11, 2004 7:48 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## To

Allready making wonders here.

Tó

----------

## ProTech

 *SysOP XXL wrote:*   

>  *Evangelion wrote:*   And we already have 2.6.4-mm1  
> 
> I just compiled it, but it didn't work... I spew out around 100 pages of kernel bugs, I couldn't really read it...
> 
> Has someone else tried it?

 

Igen:)

I got these kernel bugs too.

----------

## fallow

i`m w8ing 4 genpatches-2.6-4.25  :Wink:   :Smile:  i like gentoo-dev-sources  :Smile: 

and i also think Steel is doing great job with love sources.

greetingzzz  :Smile: 

----------

## charlieg

 *Evangelion wrote:*   

> And we already have 2.6.4-mm1 

 

But still no 2.6.4-love1...  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Chris-P

 *SysOP XXL wrote:*   

>  *Evangelion wrote:*   And we already have 2.6.4-mm1  
> 
> I just compiled it, but it didn't work... It spew out around 100 pages of kernel bugs, I couldn't really read it...
> 
> Has someone else tried it?

 

Using Firefox 0.8-r1 under 2.6.4-mm1 right now.  Working like a charm, and no compile bugs.

I do a manual compile, not Genkernel, in the following way:

```
mount /boot

cd /usr/src/linux

make mrproper

cp /boot/.config .     (My backup from the previous kernel compile)

make oldconfig

make all

make modules_install
```

Then I copy the bzImage and the new kernel's .config to /boot

Adjust Grub, reboot and then re-build any modules that throw errors.  In my case just the nvidia-glx and nvidia-kernel.

I sometimes do a make menuconfig after the make oldconfig step if there were a lot of new kernel features.  Optional, but the menuconfig can give you additional information regarding any new features, which can make it easier to decide if you need them or not.

Not sure if this is the "correct" way to build a kernel without Genkernel, as I'm still a Linux nOOb, but it's the way I've always done it and it hasn't failed yet!    :Wink: 

----------

## apeitheo

Just upgraded to 2.6.4 from kernel.org... works perfectly fine, seems to boot a little slower though, not sure why.  I briefly checked the changelog, but I didn't see anything to interesting, oh well, there must be some bug fix in here that I needed...   :Wink: 

----------

## Lemma

 *ProTech wrote:*   

>  *SysOP XXL wrote:*    *Evangelion wrote:*   And we already have 2.6.4-mm1  
> 
> I just compiled it, but it didn't work... I spew out around 100 pages of kernel bugs, I couldn't really read it...
> 
> Has someone else tried it? 
> ...

 

And for me too  :Sad: ... I didn't have more than a single page of errors or so, kicking in rather late at or close to activating the swap; it does seem to have something to do with the scheduler (according to the error-msg...).

----------

## Abraxas

 *SysOP XXL wrote:*   

>  *Evangelion wrote:*   And we already have 2.6.4-mm1  
> 
> I just compiled it, but it didn't work... It spew out around 100 pages of kernel bugs, I couldn't really read it...
> 
> Has someone else tried it?

 

I'm not the only one then.  Did it happen to have anything to do with ALSA?  It seemed to crap out when looking for the soundcard.

----------

## nerdbert

 *Abraxas wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I'm not the only one then.  Did it happen to have anything to do with ALSA?  It seemed to crap out when looking for the soundcard.

 

probably. Since I get  a bunch of error messages per second I can't really read it's output, but it happens shortly before Alsa is started on my box.

I read on another thread that someone fixed it by disabling preempt.

edit: Minor grammar issue

----------

## Lemma

 *nerdbert wrote:*   

>  *Abraxas wrote:*   
> 
> I'm not the only one then.  Did it happen to have anything to do with ALSA?  It seemed to crap out when looking for the soundcard. 
> 
> probably. Since I get  a bunch of error messages a second I can't really read it's output, but it happens shortly before Alsa is started on my box.
> ...

 I will also try to disable preemtive and let you know.

[testing, testing ...]

Ok, done! Without preemtive activated, all is fine (I do get some ALSA-error messages, but I can't see any problem with the sound...). Hm, So I have a choice; latest mm without preemtive or vanilla with...

----------

## Given M. Sur

 *Quote:*   

> i`m w8ing 4 genpatches-2.6-4.25   i like gentoo-dev-sources 

 

Is that what the gentoo-dev-sources are waiting on.  I can't believe how long 2.6.3-r2 has been masked, usually (from what I can tell) it only takes a day or two.

That's alright though, I don't mind using 2.6.3-r1 for now.  It's pretty cool that Gentoo is such a kick-ass distribution that my biggest complaint is waiting a few days for a package (when I'd be waiting for months with any other distro).    :Very Happy: 

----------

## Aonoa

Has anyone had the nvidia kernel module segfault on vanilla 2.6.4 ? I'm also using udev instead of devfs which might have something to do with it. Anyway, I'm using the latest 5336-r1 ebuild of nvidia-kernel and nvidia-glx which is patched for sysfs and 2.6.

In case you missed it.. does anyone experience a segfault when modprobing nvidia under 2.6.4 ?

I would appreciate any help.  :Smile: 

----------

## Wikt

Did you recompile the nvidia module?

----------

## Ranthog

I'd upgrade, but there aren't a whole lot of changes from the last RC release.  So I'll probably install the first RC verstion of 2.6.5 instead when that comes out.  I really don't feel like configuring a kernel once a week, so unless there is something that looks important in the release...

----------

## Szplug

Hi,

  With this kernel I emerged nvidia and glx, and did the opengl-update, so that now I have:

bash-2.05b# pwd

/lib/modules/2.6.4-mm1/video

bash-2.05b# ls -ld *

-rw-r--r--    1 root     root      1899778 Mar 12 00:15 nvidia.o

yet when I try to modprobe the nvidia.o directly

modprobe /lib/modules/2.6.4-mm1/video/nvidia

it says (from memory, not exact)

FATAL: cannot find module /lib/modules/2.6.4_mm1/video/nvidia

with an '_' instead of a '-' so that it looks like it's trying use the wrong path for modules.  What could be wrong?  I built with 

make menuconfig 

make

make modules_install

make install

Could the mm1 ebuild be messed up, or does the module loader always replace dashes with underscores in its messages?

----------

## nerdbert

 *Szplug wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Could the mm1 ebuild be messed up, or does the module loader always replace dashes with underscores in its messages?

 

it does. E.g. those are identical:

```
modprobe foo-bar

modprobe foo_bar
```

didn't know this also applies to its error messages, but I just checked.

Maybe you should do an update-modules

edit: here's a tip for those getting (non-critical) error messages from /etc/init.d/alsasound: They've changed the names of the volume controls again. Alsasound wants to restore the settings saved during last shutdown. Some of them don't exist anymore or have a different name, so the script will complain. 

I used gamix (an amixer like gnome app) for adjusting the controls. Gamix somehow takes notice of such changes. There is a KDE equivalent, but unfortunately I don't know its name.

Thereafter I did this:

```
alsactl store
```

The second step wasn't really necessary since alsasound does this automatically during shutdown. I just did it to make sure the error messages are gone.

Don't know if anybody has similar problems and it's also possible that those errors only occur at first boot. However just wanted to post this in case it bothers someone   :Wink: 

----------

## Szplug

I'd forgotten that command.  Unfortunately it didn't change anything - however, a make mrproper before redoing the whole thing (including modules-update) has everything working.  

So, thanks  :Smile: 

----------

## nbensa

 *Lemma wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [testing, testing ...]
> 
> Ok, done! Without preemtive activated, all is fine (I do get some ALSA-error messages, but I can't see any problem with the sound...). Hm, So I have a choice; latest mm without preemtive or vanilla with...

 

Nope. You need to patch fs/mpage.c.

```
--- 25/fs/mpage.c~mpage-locking-bug     2004-03-11 00:29:21.000000000 -0800

+++ 25-akpm/fs/mpage.c  2004-03-11 00:29:25.000000000 -0800

@@ -672,7 +672,6 @@ mpage_writepages(struct address_space *m

                }

                pagevec_release(&pvec);

        }

-       spin_unlock_irq(&mapping->tree_lock);

        if (bio)

                mpage_bio_submit(WRITE, bio);

        return ret;
```

----------

## Aonoa

 *Wikt wrote:*   

> Did you recompile the nvidia module?

 

Yes, I did. A few times to be sure even. It still causes a segmentation fault.

----------

## Given M. Sur

Sweet!  2.6.4 for the gentoo-dev-sources is in portage now!

----------

